# random shots of my tegus and savannah monitor



## thegrinch (Aug 4, 2012)

this is my first post and i thought id share some shots of my tegus and savannah monitor 

mojo





mojo and my newly acquired tegu aureus




captain my savannah monitor


----------



## kim86 (Aug 4, 2012)

Nice! Thanks for sharing those. Your Columbians are pretty nice looking.


----------



## Aardbark (Aug 5, 2012)

Great looking guys. I really like the one of the two tegus hanging with each other.


----------



## larissalurid (Aug 5, 2012)

Lol i always love seeing reptiles with younger reptiles, the pic of the columbians together is just adorable!!


----------



## thegrinch (Aug 5, 2012)

thanks for the feedback, but honestly i didn't even know my older tegu mojo was a colombian, i bought him as an "argentine b&w" at a local pet shop, i feel a little shocked by it but i still love him the same, doesnt matter to me


----------



## larissalurid (Aug 5, 2012)

thegrinch said:


> thanks for the feedback, but honestly i didn't even know my older tegu mojo was a colombian, i bought him as an "argentine b&w" at a local pet shop, i feel a little shocked by it but i still love him the same, doesnt matter to me



D: aw man, yea it happens a lot. Pet stores try to pass off a $35-50 lizard as the more expensive $150+ type. :[ He is still adorable though!


----------



## dragonmetalhead (Aug 5, 2012)

thegrinch said:


> thanks for the feedback, but honestly i didn't even know my older tegu mojo was a colombian, i bought him as an "argentine b&w" at a local pet shop, i feel a little shocked by it but i still love him the same, doesnt matter to me



Kodo was also labeled as an Argentine and I too freaked a bit when I found out otherwise, but if you treat them with TLC they turn out pretty awesome. Yours look very nice. What's the sav eating in that one shot?


----------



## Murkve (Aug 5, 2012)

dragonmetalhead said:


> thegrinch said:
> 
> 
> > thanks for the feedback, but honestly i didn't even know my older tegu mojo was a colombian, i bought him as an "argentine b&w" at a local pet shop, i feel a little shocked by it but i still love him the same, doesnt matter to me
> ...



That's what I want to know as well. What's he eating? Brain?

Beautiful animals though. I adore your Monitor's lighter coloration.


----------



## thegrinch (Aug 5, 2012)

larissalurid said:


> thegrinch said:
> 
> 
> > thanks for the feedback, but honestly i didn't even know my older tegu mojo was a colombian, i bought him as an "argentine b&w" at a local pet shop, i feel a little shocked by it but i still love him the same, doesnt matter to me
> ...




whats done is done, makes me kind of want to invest in an actual argentine now



dragonmetalhead said:


> thegrinch said:
> 
> 
> > thanks for the feedback, but honestly i didn't even know my older tegu mojo was a colombian, i bought him as an "argentine b&w" at a local pet shop, i feel a little shocked by it but i still love him the same, doesnt matter to me
> ...



i honestly felt a little deceived, ive read about all the colombian issues as far as temperament and mojo has never really displayed any of those characteristics, i open his enclosure and he'll crawl onto my lap, and the savannah is eating some ground chicken



Murkve said:


> dragonmetalhead said:
> 
> 
> > thegrinch said:
> ...



just some ground chicken i had left over, usually feed him ground turkey but i figured id give it a shot and he seemed to enjoy it
when i first got him he wasn't as light as he's become post-shed, i absolutely love it, my friends are envious because their savannahs are much darker


----------



## Kym123089 (Aug 29, 2012)

The more mine sheds the lighter she gets like yours. Yours is beautiful! Mine ended up with a lot of orange and yellow color on her (thus far) and I hope she keeps it. My first tegu is on the way now and I'm so excited to see how he turns out


----------



## m3s4 (Aug 29, 2012)

Nice pics of some very dope tegus and one cool monitor.


----------



## nessanicolle (Aug 29, 2012)

How old are your Colombians?


----------

